# Richtig blamiert? PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

Redaktionell







* PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi ​**Dass es viele Bürger gibt, die spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisationen nicht für übermäßig seriös halten, ist bekannt. Wenn PETA aus Deutschland nun einen österreichischen Angler anzeigt wegen Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch, und als Beweis ein Video anführt, unter dem klar zu lesen ist, dass der Fisch tot war, können viele weitere Bürger sicher nachvollziehen, warum das so ist*

Quelle:
https://www.peta.de/verstoss-gegen-...a-zeigt-angler-aus-st-poelten-an#.WlcFc67iaM9


Kommentar

PETA aus Deutschland zeigt also einen österreichischen Angler in Österreich bei einer österreichischen Staatsanwaltschaft an, wenigsten nach österreichischem Recht (sie beziehen sich auf das österreichische Tierschutzgesetz, § 5 und 6).

Verweisen dann aber in der Begründung auf "Verfügungen deutscher Justizbehörden, nach denen C+R verboten sei" (was, wie jeder weiss der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, so pauschal schlicht falsch ist. Und in D immer noch so etwas der Einzelfallbetrachtung unterliegt). 

Und obwohl klar im Begleittext des Video dargelegt ist und es auch im Video zu sehen ist, dass es sich um einen toten Köfi handelt, dem mittels Rutenbewegung "Leben" eingehaucht wurde, wirft PETA die Verwendung eines Lebendköders vor.



> _Laut Videos auf seiner Youtube-Seite zeigt Hobbyangler Johannes H. aus St. Pölten keine Fairness gegenüber Fischen. Johannes H. hat ein Video online gestellt, das zeigt, wie er mehrere Fische angelt und anschließend wieder zurücksetzt. Zwei der lebend wieder ins Wasser gelassenen Fische werden von einem Hecht gefangen. Daraufhin spießt der Angler einem Barsch einen Haken durch den Körper *und nutzt ihn als Lebendköder*, um den Hecht zu fangen. _



Dazu der Videobegleittext des da verlinkten Videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2IxOG2rseI



> _Ich beangelte ihn mit einem t*oten Flussbarsch,* den ich durch Zittern mit der Rute durchs Wasser hüpfen ließ. Der Hecht brauchte nicht lange und nahm den toten Köfi sofort._



Man kann für die Österreicher nur hoffen, dass deren Justizbehörden evtl. gegen solche nur für die Justiz kosten- und personalintensiven Sinnlosanzeigen vorgehen. Und nicht wie deutsche Behörden, da zum Teil noch mitmachen (müssen)...

Es zeigt aber für mich wiederum typisch, wie PETA hier wiederum unter eher "konstruierten" Vorwürfen (wenn ein toter zum lebenden Köfi gemacht wird) vorgeht, um Angler  und Angeln abzuschaffen, wie sie es ja auch öffentlich zugeben. 
Dazu hier ein Zitat des "Leiters der Wissenschafts- und Rechtsabteilung bei PETA", Haferbeck, aus der Sendung des MDR, "Machtpoker um Fisch - Millionenhobby Angeln":


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der hat in einem Satz ganz klar formuliert was die wollen:
> "*Peta will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei, und das geht Peu a Peu  indem man eben zunächst erstmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voranbringt.*"



Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Hier noch (danke an Ulrich!!) die da maßgebenden österreichischen Gesetze dazu:
§12 untersagt wohl lebenden Köfi, aber nich C&R:
http://www.noe-lfv.at/noe_fischereigesetz.asp

Tierschutzgesetz (Bundesrecht Österreich) 
https://www.ris.bka.gv.at/GeltendeFassung.wxe?Abfrage=Bundesnormen&Gesetzesnummer=20003541


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Die hätten auch gleich den Hecht anzeigen sollen, weil der doch die armen kleinen Rotaugen frisst!

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

;-))))))))))


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Hallo,



> Man kann für die Österreicher nur hoffen, dass deren Justizbehörden evtl. gegen solche nur für die Justiz kosten- und personalintensiven Sinnlosanzeigen vorgehen.



Wäre ich zwar auch sehr erfreut drüber, allein mir fehlt der Glaube.



> § 5. (1) Es ist verboten, einem Tier ungerechtfertigt Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zuzufügen oder es in schwere Angst zu versetzen.



Ob der Anzeiger vor Anzeigenerstellung erst genau klären muss, was der Gesetzgeber als ungerechtfertigt, Leiden, Schäden oder Angst versteht, weiß ich nicht.

Üblicherweise ist für die Auslegung von Gesetzestexten die Justiz zuständig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

wie das in Österreich ist, weiss ich nicht..

Bei uns nutzen die Rechtler ja aus, das Tierschutz Offizialdelikt ist ..


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Hallo,

das ist wieder so ein Windei von PETA. Soweit mir bekannt,
ist in Österreich die Jagd und Fischerei (heißt in Österreich so, auch das Angeln) vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgenommen.
Eigentlich eine bodenlose Frecheit von PETA, ohne jegliche juristische Chance, hier eine Anzeige zu erstatten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

warum sollten sie da bei den Ösis anders machen als bei uns?


----------



## RonTom (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



> *Das Töten eines Fisches, um ihn als Lebendköder zu nutzen*, ist kein vernünftiger Grund. Laut Paragraf 38 werden Zuwiderhandlungen mit Geldstrafe bis zu 7.500 Euro bestraft, im Wiederholungsfall mit bis zu 15.000 Euro.



|kopfkrat

Das soll mir Peta mal genau erklären wie das gehen soll...


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Hallo,

ich weiß auch nicht viel, nur dass Österreich ein Rechtsstaat ist. 

Also müsste wahrscheinlich eher der Betroffene wegen vorsätzlicher Falschbeschuldigung o.ä. zum Gegenschlag ausholen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



RonTom schrieb:


> > *Das Töten eines Fisches, um ihn als Lebendköder zu nutzen*, ist kein vernünftiger Grund. Laut Paragraf 38 werden Zuwiderhandlungen mit Geldstrafe bis zu 7.500 Euro bestraft, im Wiederholungsfall mit bis zu 15.000 Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:q:q:q:q

Einseitig vegane Ernährung führ vermutlich nicht zu Toppleistungen des Gehirns...

:q:q:q


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Gut dann kauf ich den toten fisch halt 
Davon ab würde ich argumentieren dass es sich um eine Veredelung eines entnommenen, maßigen aber kaum zu verwertenden Fisch handelt


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> warum sollten sie da bei den Ösis anders machen als bei uns?



Hallo,

habs gefunden, § 3 Tierschutzgesetz für Österreich .. gilt nicht für Jagd und Fischerei..
Im Gegensatz zu uns hat PETA dort nicht mal die Spur einer Chance.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Verweisen dann aber in der Begründung auf "*Verfügungen deutscher Justizbehörden*, nach denen C+R verboten sei" (was, wie jeder weiss der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt, so pauschal schlicht falsch ist. Und in D immer noch so etwas der Einzelfallbetrachtung unterliegt).


Sorry für die folgende gewchmacklosigkeit aber bin ich der einzige der bei dem Mumpitz an "Heim ins Reich" denken musste? Die Österreicher die ich kenne reagieren auf sowas äußerst allergisch, wenn Piefkes ihnen sagen wollen was sie zu tun haben... unglaublich das ganze


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habs gefunden, § 3 Tierschutzgesetz für Österreich .. gilt nicht für Jagd und Fischerei..
> Im Gegensatz zu uns hat PETA dort nicht mal die Spur einer Chance.
> ...




Saubere Recherche Lajos, deutlich klüger gemacht als PETA.

Bin mal gespannt, ob da jetzt ne Gegenanzeige erfolgt.

Dummheit allein ist ja wohl auch in AUT nicht strafbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dummheit allein ist ja wohl auch in AUT nicht strafbar.


Bei uns ja auch nicht - sonst hätten viele Part.... und Verb..... viel weniger Mitgl...........

ach, lassen wirs............


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Ist doch schon Erfolg für PETA!


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Pressemeldung Angler - Tierquäler???


Wenn die Behörden dann einstellen, gibt es wenn überhaupt nur ne kleine Randnotiz.

Aber den Gegenschlag kann wohl nur der Betroffene selbst führen.

Und die nächsten Anzeigen in AUT dürften dann auch deutlich schwieriger oder riskanter werden.


----------



## racoon (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ist doch schon Erfolg für PETA!



Bedarf es keiner weiteren Worte #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



RonTom schrieb:


> > *Das Töten eines Fisches, um ihn als Lebendköder zu nutzen*, ist kein vernünftiger Grund. Laut Paragraf 38 werden Zuwiderhandlungen mit Geldstrafe bis zu 7.500 Euro bestraft, im Wiederholungsfall mit bis zu 15.000 Euro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAFÜR echt nochmal DANKE!!

Ist mir selber echt auch beim drüber lesen erst gar nicht aufgefallen!!! 

Das ist echt zu gut;-))


----------



## Jens76 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Durchgelesen, und schon wieder alles vergessen!

Nur "Dr. Inga Schwanzlose" aus dem Literaturverweis ist hängengeblieben! :q


----------



## Eisbär14 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich hab's doch geahnt, die einseitige Ernährung mit Glyphosat verseuchten Sojaprodukten verursacht nicht nur Schäden am Gehirn Sie führt auch zu notrischem Schwachsinn.
Wenn der Jung das zurücksetzen im Film,wenn auch nicht verboten,weggelassen hätte würde kein Hahn danach krähen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

warum sollte ers weglassen, wenn nicht verboten??

Ich hoffe noch drauf, dass die Ösi-Verbandler nicht so Luschen sind wie die bürokrateutonischen!

Und die Lächerlichkeit dieser Anzeige (von TSG da nicht relevant bei Jagd und Angeln bis zum Zombi-Köderfisch) von den Rechtlern öffentlich sauber durch den Kakao ziehen!

Und so die Chance nutzen, die Rechtler mal richtig lächerlich zu machen, wie sie es in meine Augen verdient haben..


----------



## Lenzibald (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Servus
Dem Angler passiert gar nichts weil er gegen kein Gesetz verstoßen hat. C&R ist nicht verboten wenns nicht ausdrücklich in der Lizenz angeführt ist. Lebend hat er nicht gefischt also ist auch da nichts und wir brauchen keinen besonderen Grund das wir einen Fisch töten oder nicht. Ob und wie ich den Fisch verwerte ist allein meine Sache.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Felix Austria......


----------



## Deep Down (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Na ja, das ist kein Fehler im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern zielgerichtete Vermeidung der tatsächlichen Begrifflichkeiten.

Gemeint ist damit nicht etwa ein lebendiger Köder, sondern ein Fisch, der  getötet wird, um ihn als "natürlichen" Köder zu verwenden. 
Sonst gäbe  das übliche Gebashe mit dem Töten eines Tieres ja auch keinen Sinn!

Die geben dem Begriff Lebendköder also eine andere Bedeutung, um den Begriff "natürlicher" Köder nicht verwenden zu müssen. 
Nichts wäre im Sinne ihrer Propaganda schlimmer als einen natürlichen Köder als ->natürlich<- zu bezeichnen!
Angeln ist ja aus ihrer Sicht "unnatürlich" und muss verboten werden!


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

.......


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich würde PETA wegen Ruf Schädigung und Übler Nachrede verklagen !
Icvh würde auch so weit gehen eine Anzeige zu tätigen wegen Veruntreuung von Spenden Geldern !


----------



## ramrod1708 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Normalerweise sollte der geschädigte dann mal eine Gegenklage wegen übler Nachrede und unterstellung falscher Tatsachen starten.
So langsam reicht das echt... 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Man sollte PETRA darauf hinweisen, dass jeder tote Fisch im Supermarkt der nicht verkauft wurde und entsorgt wird ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet wurde. Dann sollen die doch  die Lebensmittelketten anzeigen, ist doch wirkungsvoller wie so ein einzelner Angler.


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

*P*eople  *E*at *T*asting *A*nimals,
falls das jemand noch nicht kennt.


----------



## UMueller (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Was PETA so gefährlich macht ist ja nicht ihr Kampf für Tierrecht, sondern die Gehirnwäsche in der Bevölkerung. Wenn dann viele ebenso ticken erreichen sie nach und nach ihre Ziele. Solange da Leute für spenden wirste die auch nicht los. Da helfen eigentlich nur Gegenargumente besonders derjenigen die ständigen Angriffen von denen ausgesetzt sind. Ignorieren und so tun als ob es die nicht gäbe hilft jedenfalls nicht. Man sieht ja das Peta über genug Gelder verfügt und die nicht lockerlassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> *P*eople  *E*at *T*asting *A*nimals,
> falls das jemand noch nicht kennt.



PETATETA
People eating tasty animals to enrage treehugging activists


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



UMueller schrieb:


> Was PETA so gefährlich macht ist ja nicht ihr Kampf für Tierrecht, sondern die Gehirnwäsche in der Bevölkerung. Wenn dann viele ebenso ticken erreichen sie nach und nach ihre Ziele. Solange da Leute für spenden wirste die auch nicht los. Da helfen eigentlich nur Gegenargumente besonders derjenigen die ständigen Angriffen von denen ausgesetzt sind. Ignorieren und so tun als ob es die nicht gäbe hilft jedenfalls nicht. Man sieht ja das Peta über genug Gelder verfügt und die nicht lockerlassen.



Daher bin ich auch für eine Deutschland weite Image-Kampagne für Angler. Das bekommt der DAFV aber nicht hin. Der sitzt auf seinen angesparten 1,3 Millionen und macht damit nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Offtopic
Grüne Woche
Offtopic aus

Hier gehts ja um die Ösis, die wohl clevererweise das getan haben, was ich schon lange auch fordere:
Jagd und Angeln raus aus TSG (wie auch in England) ..

Da können die Mangelnernährten viel anzeigen wollen dann...


----------



## hecht99 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Man sollte PETRA darauf hinweisen, dass jeder tote Fisch im Supermarkt der nicht verkauft wurde und entsorgt wird ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet wurde. Dann sollen die doch die Lebensmittelketten anzeigen, ist doch wirkungsvoller wie so ein einzelner Angler.



Lebensmittelketten lassen sich halt so was nicht gefallen und sind keine so leicht angreifbaren Opfer wie Angler.
Sogar die Jagd hat es auf Grund ihrer Lobby (und der Tatsache das viele Anwälte, Staatsanwälte und Richter selber jagen) mittlerweile geschafft, ein wenig aus der Schusslinie zu kommen...
 Zeit für alle Angler was zu ändern. Normal müsste ein Verband sofortige Gegenanzeige stellen, sobald derartiges bekannt wird (Würde eine Lebensmittelkette oder der jagende Staatsanwalt nicht anders machen)


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Ich hasse PETA. Ich bin Pflanzenrechtler.
Mit welcher Brutalität diese veganisierten Fanatiker einer Erdbeerstaude ihre Leibesfrucht in Form der Erdbeere entreißen, macht mich einfach nur wütend. Erdbeeren sind soziale Lebewesen, die in Großgruppen, umgangssprachlich als Erdbeerfeld bezeichnet, zusammen leben, zu Gefühlen in der Lage sind ( wenn sie kein Wasser bekommen, lassen sie voller Trauer die Blätter hängen) und Schmerz empfinden. 
Was nehmen sich diese Typen raus, für Tiere Menschen gleiche Rechte zu fordern und gleichzeitig die Rechte von Pflanzen, die ebenfalls Lebewesen sind, mit Füßen zu treten.
So, jetzt gehe ich wieder zu meiner mehr als 300 Jahre alten Eiche, umarme ihren Stamm und erspüre, was mir dieser weise Riese zu sagen hat. Danach gibt's wahrscheinlich Wildschweinkeule...


----------



## racoon (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Wie verwerflich ist es denn, einen Fisch zu töten um damit einen anderen Fisch zu fangen, den ich dann aber wieder schwimmen lasse ? Höchstens moralisch verwerflich - aber in Austria gesetzlich nicht verboten. Also alles gut und die 'Tierrechtsaktivisten' bekommen durch jedes Breittreten eine Öffentlichkeit, die Ihnen nicht zustehen sollte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ich hasse PETA. Ich bin Pflanzenrechtler.
> Mit welcher Brutalität diese veganisierten Fanatiker einer Erdbeerstaude ihre Leibesfrucht in Form der Erdbeere entreißen, macht mich einfach nur wütend. Erdbeeren sind soziale Lebewesen, die in Großgruppen, umgangssprachlich als Erdbeerfeld bezeichnet, zusammen leben, zu Gefühlen in der Lage sind ( wenn sie kein Wasser bekommen, lassen sie voller Trauer die Blätter hängen) und Schmerz empfinden.
> Was nehmen sich diese Typen raus, für Tiere Menschen gleiche Rechte zu fordern und gleichzeitig die Rechte von Pflanzen, die ebenfalls Lebewesen sind, mit Füßen zu treten.
> So, jetzt gehe ich wieder zu meiner mehr als 300 Jahre alten Eiche, umarme ihren Stamm und erspüre, was mir dieser weise Riese zu sagen hat. Danach gibt's wahrscheinlich Wildschweinkeule...



Und wer betrauert das alljährliche Massaker, dass sich auf den rheinischen Felder bei der Kappes-Ernte abspielt 10.000en ein 100.000en Kohlpflanzen wird stupfen Hackwerkzeugen der Kopf abgetrennt. Ein Grauen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Peta greift die Angler an, weil ihnen aufgefallen ist, dass es viel mehr Angler, als Jäger gibt. Damit bekommen sie auch mit jeder irrsinnigen Strafanzeige, von der nie mitgeteilt werden wird, dass sie Ergebnislos blieb, PR. Das ist das Prinzip. Indem wir die Anzeigen von Peta breittreten, machen wir deren PR. Wir lassen uns instrumentalisieren.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Zitat: hecht99

Zeit für alle Angler was zu ändern. Normal müsste ein Verband sofortige Gegenanzeige stellen, 

Das hat unser Mittelfränkischer Verband gemacht !


----------



## smithie (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Zitat: hecht99
> 
> Zeit für alle Angler was zu ändern. Normal müsste ein Verband sofortige Gegenanzeige stellen,
> 
> Das hat unser Mittelfränkischer Verband gemacht !


Kam dabei was raus?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Auch das ist eigentlich egal, solange die "Gegen"- Anzeige ausreichend publik gemacht wird!


----------



## smithie (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Trotzdem darf es mich doch interessieren?


----------



## gründler (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

http://www.gerati.de/ueber-uns/


----------



## Grünknochen (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Na klaro.
Kann ja nur falsche Verdächtigung (164) oder Beleidigung(185) sein. Beide Hausnummern haun aber nicht wirklich hin.
Deswegen: Zeigst Du mich an, zeig ich Dich an. Auch wenn am Ende nix bei rauskommt. Hauptsache Headline in der Zeitung: PETA wieder angezeigt...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

So isses!

Außerdem sollten die Landesverbände Partei für den Angler ergreifen oder sich zumindest solidarisch erklären um das ganze zu verstärken.


----------



## fishhawk (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



> Hauptsache Headline in der Zeitung: PETA wieder angezeigt...



Aber die Strategie "einfach ignorieren" hat doch bisher auch keine Erfolge gebracht, oder irre ich mich da?

Besser fände ich natürlich Schlagzeilen:

"Anzeige wie immer erfolglos, wie immer sinnlose Verschwendung von Volksvermögen - wann hört das endlich auf?"


----------



## larifari (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Hat's in die zweitgrößte österreichische Zeitung geschafft. Aber vermutlich nicht so, wie sich's PETA vorgestellt hat. Link: "PETA zeigt Hobby-Angler an und blamiert sich"


----------



## Franz_16 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

@larifari 
Danke für die Info! Interessanter Artikel! #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

SUPER und danke für diese Zusatzinfo!!

TOLLER EINSTIEG!!!!

Zum Thema;
Klasse Artikel von den Ösis.

Selbst der NÖ-Verband gibt dem Angler recht - unser Verbanditen würden entweder alles verschweigen oder den Angler noch mit PETA gemeinsam in die Pfanne hauen....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Das Blatt schreibt...TierRECHTLER

Die könnten einigen dt. Blättern mal Nachhilfe geben


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

jepp!!!


----------



## Deep Down (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Das blamiert sollte in vorderste Stellung in den threadtitel! Wird dann bei der Suche gleich so angezeigt!


----------



## Leech (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SUPER und danke für diese Zusatzinfo!!
> 
> TOLLER EINSTIEG!!!!
> 
> ...


Es gibt halt doch noch Orte, an denen ordentliche Interessenvertretung funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Richtig blamiert? PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

ja, das ist schön zu sehen!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> SUPER und danke für diese Zusatzinfo!!
> 
> TOLLER EINSTIEG!!!!
> 
> ...



Im Rheinischen ist die klare Ansage, dass wir für Angler, die von Peta belästigt werden Partei ergreifen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Richtig blamiert? PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Habe das nirgends in großen Zeitungen/Medien gelesen, die da veröffentlicht werden im Rheinland. 

Wie immer also MINDESTENS schlechte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, wenn das überhaupt ernst gemeint sein sollte, dass der Verband mal Anglern helfen wollte..

Und ob das dann kommt oder nur reines Lippenbekenntnis ist, muss man auch abwarten - vom Rheinischen wurde schon viel erzählt und wenig gehalten bzw. oft umgefallen, wie man ja weiss..

Fakt ist:
*In Österreich funktioniert Widerstand gegen PETA *(Thema hier), bei uns gibts DAFV und Konsorten..:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Antwort aus 2013 (ich hab immerhin gefragt, organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer, ihre Vereine, Landesverbände etc. nicht....):
> 
> Antwort des (VDSF)DAFV auf den offenen Brief der Anglerboardredaktion


----------



## Nordan (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber die Strategie "einfach ignorieren" hat doch bisher auch keine Erfolge gebracht, oder irre ich mich da?



Nein, bringt gelinde gesagt garnix.

Erinnert mich immer öfter an diesen Satz:
"Die Definition von Wahnsinn ist, immer wieder das Gleiche zu tun und andere  Ergebnisse zu erwarten."


----------



## Ørret (21. März 2018)

*AW: Richtig blamiert? PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Wie meistens sind die Petaner auch hier gescheitert...:m

https://www.blinker.de/angelmethode...r-tierrechtsorganisation-scheitert-mit-klage/


----------



## Eff (23. März 2018)

*AW: Richtig blamiert? PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Schade, dass die haltlosen Anzeigen seitens Petra nicht grundsätzlich eine breitere Öffentlichkeitswirksamkeit erreicht, damit jeder einzelne Cent an Spendengeldern an diese Tierrechtsverdreherorganisation in den Geldbeuteln der verblendeten und getäuschten Halbtagswohltätern bleibt. |uhoh:


----------



## fishhawk (23. März 2018)

*AW: Richtig blamiert? PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Hallo,

das ist ja die perfide Masche. Die Anzeigen kriegen ein breites Medienecho, die Verfahrenseinstellungen stehen wenn es hochkommt vielleicht in der Angelpresse.

Die geben auch offen zu, dass nur um Stigmatisierung des Angels geht und verkaufen das noch als Gemeinnützigkeit.

Ob der Geschäftssitz deshalb in einem grün regierten Bundesland ist kann man nur mutmaßen.


----------



## Grünknochen (24. März 2018)

*AW: Richtig blamiert? PETA zeigt Angler in Österreich an wg. Angeln mit lebendem Köfi*

Grün ist ganz schlimm. 

Deswegen das: https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/de/service/presse/pressemitteilung/pid/keine-anerkennung-von-peta/


----------

